# a gallon of gas for a quarter



## markqf1 (Oct 25, 2009)

One man's take on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPwZ-wQFFu8

Mark


----------



## Irons (Oct 26, 2009)

markqf1 said:


> One man's take on it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPwZ=wQFFu8&NR=1&feature=fvwf
> 
> Mark



I can remember Regular at 18 cents per US Gallon in Oklahoma City around 1970. Everything changed in '74. And I used to bitch about 47 cents per out in the middle of Nevada. :mrgreen:


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't realize the link was broken,... it's fixed now.

Mark


----------

